# Abu Dhabi salary package



## Harada Siegel

Hi guys,

I've been offered the following package by a American IT company that have a office in Abu Dhabi

* 4000 EUR/month salary
* meals included
* accommodation included
* 4 airplane tickets to go home and back.
* 21 days of holiday.


Is the above Ok for Abu Dhabi?

Thanks,

Harada


----------



## BostoGuy

I'd ask for more holiday time. Where are you from? The US government allows for 30 days US visitation while still maintaining maximum tax benefits for working abroad. Plus, you may want an extra week above that to go elsewhere.


----------



## Harada Siegel

I'm from Romania. Actually every 3 month I will have 1 week of holiday at home and on top of that the 21 days of holiday.

Is 4,000 EUR the "right" number?


----------



## Harada Siegel

Or even better should I ask for more?


----------



## Harada Siegel

BostoGuy said:


> I'd ask for more holiday time. Where are you from? The US government allows for 30 days US visitation while still maintaining maximum tax benefits for working abroad. Plus, you may want an extra week above that to go elsewhere.



I'm from Romania. Actually every 3 month I will have 1 week of holiday at home and on top of that the 21 days of holiday.

Is 4,000 EUR the "right" number or should I ask for more?


----------



## BostoGuy

Will you need to pay any tax back home? It sounds like you will make about $70000 for little over 10months if actual work. If you don't pay any tax, this sounds good.


----------



## Harada Siegel

BostoGuy said:


> Will you need to pay any tax back home? It sounds like you will make about $70000 for little over 10months if actual work. If you don't pay any tax, this sounds good.


No tax


----------



## aosman766

That sounds like a pretty decent package in AD! The four airplane tickets and meals make it pretty appealing 

Congrats!


----------

